# Norwegian: me too/you too



## vthebee

Hei
I always thought 'me too' in Norwegian was 'jeg også' (For example if someone says jeg er sulten, I would reply with jeg også).

Is this incorrect? I was watching a tv program with subtitles and when the person replied with 'me too', they said 'jeg og'. Is this a more common way to say it?

If so, which is better when saying 'you too' - du også or du og?

Takk for hjelpen


----------



## Svenke

Both are equally correct. In spoken Norwegian, "også" and "og"/"òg" may be used in different areas. Another variant is "au".

Svenke


----------



## vthebee

Svenke said:


> Both are equally correct. In spoken Norwegian, "også" and "og"/"òg" may be used in different areas. Another variant is "au".
> 
> Svenke


Tusen takk, Svenke. Is there a difference between og and òg? Takk


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Not "jeg òg", but "jeg óg" - nitpicking, but correct


----------



## vthebee

NorwegianNYC said:


> Not "jeg òg", but "jeg óg" - nitpicking, but correct


Takk. What does óg mean? I haven't seen it before.  Is it to do with pronounciation? 

Takk


----------



## Svenke

NorwegianNYC said:


> Not "jeg òg", but "jeg óg" - nitpicking, but correct



Nitpicking and INcorrect! Look it up in the standard dictionaries: 
http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/o...okmaal=5&ant_nynorsk=5&begge=+&ordbok=nynorsk

The accent mark can always be omitted.

Svenke


----------



## Svenke

The conjunction "og" means 'and'. It is normally pronounced without the g.
The adverb "òg"/"og" means 'too'. It can be pronounced with or without the g. The vowel is long.

Svenke


----------



## vthebee

Svenke said:


> The conjunction "og" means 'and'. It is normally pronounced without the g.
> The adverb "òg"/"og" means 'too'. It can be pronounced with or without the g. The vowel is long.
> 
> Svenke


Tusen takk Svenke. Your answer is very helpful.


----------



## jazbaypie

Sorry to resurrect an old threat but @Svenke  said that *også* and *og *can be used in different areas. What might someone from Stavanger use?  Is it such a colloquialism that it can be identified that precisely?  Thank you


----------



## raumar

There might be some regional differences. According to _Riksmålsforbundet_, which represents the more conservative version of Bokmål, _òg_ has traditionally been preferred in Nynorsk. _Riksmålsforbundet_ itself recommends _også_, at least in formal/written contexts. 
Hva er reglene for bruk av og/også?

However, this is no sharply defined distinction. Many people probably regard _òg_ and _også _as two different words that are used to express the same thing. In my Eastern dialect, for example, both are used more or less interchangeably.


----------



## jazbaypie

@raumar thanks so much. I also just found a distribution map on Wiki of Nynorsk and Bokmal.


----------

